
The Internet of Things has a dirty little secret: it's not really yours - tdrnd
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/7/12/12159766/internet-of-things-iot-internet-of-shit-twitter
======
ankurdhama
Welcome to the "innovation" era of all time. Our innovations are cool.. yeah
that's it.

